# 16-pound, 9-ounce walleye, NY record



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

The Tobin lake walleye has been featured in _In-Fish_ several times, & was cauhgt by a priest, who happens to be one hell (excuse he pun!) of a fisherman...

I too, had thought the walleye in the pic above didn't look like it went 16#, but I'm a pike/bass/catfish guy, what do I know.:gaga: :lol:

I just looked it up in a back-issue of In-Fish (DEC '05). The Tobin fish weighed 18# 3oz & was caught by Father Mariusz Zajac. He 'stiches' _Len Thompson_ spoons by hand


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

This walleye was 33.5 inches long and 12 pounds on a certified scale on the 4th of july in lake erie.


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> This walleye was 33.5 inches long and 12 pounds on a certified scale on the 4th of july in lake erie.


That fish looks bigger than the NY fish, I think the NY fish almost looks fake, but maybe its just the picture.


----------

